

Cognitive Neuroscience of Mindfulness Meditation (Google TechTalks) - anatta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6Q0G1iHBI

======
stcredzero
I really like the tech talks. I think the most significant part is the notion
that when we feel an emotion, we are "exercising" that emotion. We predispose
ourself to anger when we are sitting in traffic, fuming mad. Likewise, we
exercise joy and love when we feel those.

I think I have been suffering from too much anger of late.

------
keefe
I saw this guy speak in SF one time, it's really very instructive.

